
Can We All Succeed? - epi0Bauqu
http://blog.shedd.us/can-we-all-succeed/
======
grrrr
We are a 2 person start-up and have been through exactly the same mental re-
adjustment. We started by defining success as 6 figure investment and 7 figure
exit. We're now happy to define it as a positive trend: maybe 5 figure
investment - or bootstrap sales - and a sustainable business or 6 figure exit.
This adjustment comes from seeing how hard it really is to sell a product, no
matter how good, and a belief that what really matters is the trend not
absolute outcomes, so long as you are constantly learning along the way.

------
adelevie
>“It’s like setting off to build the next Empire State Building when you
haven’t even even looked at the construction plans for a one-story house.”

Makes me think of Diaspora.

